# Always said id come back when i was recoverd



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

So i always promised i would come back and help those who helped me when i was recoverd i dont really know what i was talking about back then recoverd really does not mean anything your still the same person you where before all of this happend. and i know a lot of the people tha tdo recover do not come back for many reasons because this forum is quite depressing when your out of your funk i hate even referring to what happend to me as dr/dp i hate those 2 words with a passion... but to start off my story for you guys here we go.

i got dr/dp one night out of the blue never had anxiety before never had depression or anything always a well rounded happy out going person, after talking with yisreol and sandy alot i kind of found out what most likely caused it to happen my lack of sleeping/moving from a huge city to a farm with my parents all by myself with no vehical/job and breaking up with my girlfriend of 3 years and most of all just not taking care of myself not sleeping/eating right... when the dr hit me i did not know what the fuck was going on i did not shower for a week i layed in my room and just stared at the wall and questioned everything about existence/why we are alive and im not really going to go into any more detail about it. but my aprents thought i was going crazy.... it lasted about 4 months before i slowly started coming out of it by going back to school working out getting a job and hanging out with the people i used too taking my vitamins and eating healthy my sleep schedual is still all fucked up but i do get at least 8 hours of sleep a night... i have been mostly recoverd for about 2 months now and its only because i stopped fucking fixating on it and started doing other shit.. the thoughts of dr/dp are a faint memory in my mind.
dont get me wrong i still get a few ocasional minutes of dr/dp but nothing horrible, the point to me coming back on this forum is that i want you all to know you can recover and do something with yourselves even if you are nto the same person you were before this your stronger and are more intelligant.....

i know am talking to a new girlfriend moving from my house to a huge house with my brother and his girlfriend im working again waiting tables at a restaraunt and going to school my car situation is still fucked but that can wait. im happy with who i am and happy with what i look like i love myself and my body ive worked hard to get. you can all fucking recover excuse my language but you can i know its in all of you.

things that helped me the most.
working out 4 days a week
sleeping right
eating healthier
talking to people again and actually having a conversation
doing things i used to
taking my vitamins/fish oil tablets
and not giving a fuck about my intrusive thoughts.

i thank every single one of you for helping me i love you all yis/sandy/meesha/ivan and sorry if i forgot the rest.

one love WU TANG AINT TO BE FUCKED WITH.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

i spelled intelligent wrong.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

First off, Congrats on your recovery!! Thanks for coming back and letting us know

Did you get any physical symptoms? Did reality look and move differently at all for you?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2011)

dustyn916 said:


> one love WU TANG AINT TO BE FUCKED WITH.


hahaha this is my man right here


----------

